# Korhil Lion Chariot



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I have been inspired to begin a Chrace based list and I want to have Korhil leading the force.

I want my army to have a unique twist to it though, so I want to run my idea by you guys and see what you think before I invest in any models for the project.

I want to have Korhil in a chariot as the centre piece of the army, so I have the following idea:

I want to use a Storm of majick Manticore model as a base:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat640011a&prodId=prod1250010a
I will customize the model so that it does not have wings, and instead looks like an uber White Lion with a little help from some green stuff.

I will then build my own Korhil from the White Lion boxed set so that he is riding the "lion"

My question is... Will this model work on the tabletop, and from a WYSIWYG perspective?

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated k:


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

It depends, do you mean that intend to field Korhil as himself on a chariot? Because as long as you have a base that's the same size as a chariot, I wouldn't complain about that. The size of that lion would also explain the swiftstride, impact hits and high toughness.

However I have never fielded him in this way because of the high probability of his being cannon-sniped in this edition, what with the changes to guess range. But on the other hand, 30 man strong White Lion hordes are incredibly strong if they are backed up with a BSB near by (Don't rely on Ld 8 for your break checks!). They are expensive, but they are also able to rip almost anythingthat gets in their way to ribbons. The main strategy with this unit is to ensure you don't allow yourself to be flanked, so keep those units of spearmen off to the side of your horde. It should be a fairly competitive list that way.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think its a fantastic idea, yes watch out for cannons! heres a pic of my chaos sorcerer on the manticore. The wings are just inset, so just a bit of green stuff over the slot holes would work perfect. You could also use the legs from any of the two lords that come with the model and build Korhil's body on top of it. Can't wait to see more on this!


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome.
Thank you for the replies and the pic. 
I was also thinking, and agree that the size of the model would account for the rules that chariots have in regards to movement and attacks etc... 

How are the Chaos Lord's legs in comparison to High elve's legs? Are they a lot thicker? I am a little worried about scale.

Tha Manticore's base is the same size as a chariot's right?


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

You will need to think of something for the legs, because Chaos models tend to have the limbs of horses. What you could do is go to a bitz site and buy the rider for the Dragon, then file down the Manti's saddle to the extent you could sit him comfortably.. Looking at that rider, I can't see any easy way of making him an elf.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep, def with Tatsumaki on the legs heres a comparison shot with the girl's wood elf glade guard.










On the good note, you can go to ebay and get all the bits for the High Elf lord on dragon for less than $20 bucks, and then you can go crazy from there. Good luck!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds cool. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------

